# R/O water



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i was given a r/o unit and im going to plumb it in this weekend, can i filter the water and store it?
if so, how, in the fridge or out in the garge....? can i add salt to proper salinity as well...?

i was going to store the water in 25 gallon water jugs covered....much thanks
Dennis


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

assclown said:


> i was given a r/o unit and im going to plumb it in this weekend, can i filter the water and store it?
> if so, how, in the fridge or out in the garge....? can i add salt to proper salinity as well...?
> 
> i was going to store the water in 25 gallon water jugs covered....much thanks
> Dennis


there are water holding containers you can get, you can store it mixed but you should have plain water to use for you top offs its also important to make sure your filter cartriges are still good


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i mad 20 gallons this weekend and the water is great, filters are 2 months old, stand by water
goes pretty quick, used 25 gallons just in my sump last night switching it around...


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i fill a large brute trash can with water them pump that into my top off and salt mixing container as needed....lasts about two weeks.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks for the tip i think that the only way to mix the water for my tank when i start it up saltwater. and for top up water i will fill 5gal watercooler jugs.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i finally got my ro/di this weekend and reef keepoing will never be the same. the last two years i had to make weekly or bi weekly trips to the LFS for water, between the miles and time it was just an inconvience, i made 20 gallons last night. the unit i got has dual tds meter so from teh tap imgetting 300- 500 tds after the RO i ts 10 - 20 tds and out the di is 0.. never felt better about doing a water change or topping off.. even with ro fromt he lfs and no tds meter i had my doubts..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

ND - can you test the "waste water" that is disguarded from the Membrain? I am still waiting on my TDS meter and I am wonder what the TDS level is of that water. I would presume it is in the 10-20 range.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> ND - can you test the "waste water" that is disguarded from the Membrain? I am still waiting on my TDS meter and I am wonder what the TDS level is of that water. I would presume it is in the 10-20 range.


good point. thats the one thing i didnt look at, i might hook it up for more water either tonight ot tomorrow night i will let you know the results.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

use a float switch with a garbage can.
click here

the waste water is what cleans the membrane.
if your tap water is over 300ppm(which is crazy high)
your waste water isn't good for anything.

my tap water is 100ppm and after ro it is 2ppm
then DI it brings it down to 0ppm, but I got tired of servicing the DI.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I use 55gallon brute trash cans to store water


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

tonight run

water out of the tap was 312 
waste water was 312
out of the r/o 7 
out of the di 0


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

I will take pictures when i am done my set up. but this is what it will look like:









everything is gravity fed via float valves. all the containers contain heaters and powerheads.

as soon as the storage unit is low, i empty the main unit and then it fills via a float valve auto shutoff unit.

saltwater is mixed gradually in between water changes.

having everything gravity fed and via float valves, no worries about floods.

and the best thing is,,, i will never have to use a bucket again!


----------

